# Cant download new browser



## diddlebit (Jan 1, 2012)

Have an iPhone 4. When I try to download any browser from the app store, the "install" button isn't there. It's just blank. I tried using iTunes to sync it to my phone, but that wouldn't work either. I don't have a problem installing any other apps. This only happens with browsers. Please help! I attached a screenshot.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is your device updated to the latest firmware?

To check plug it into iTunes and press "Check for Updates".


----------



## diddlebit (Jan 1, 2012)

Everything is up to date.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you already bought the App from iTunes? If so download it to your computer using iTunes and try to sync again.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

If what "Master" said doesn't work you might have to factory reset you device settings. From there try re downloading the application browser. If it still won't work you might have to create a new apple ID ( account )


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Shotgun4 said:


> If what "Master" said doesn't work you might have to factory reset you device settings. From there try re downloading the application browser. If it still won't work you might have to create a new apple ID ( account )


 This may work, but its a lot of hard work just for a brower app.

And also you can't guarantee a correct download if he does a restore.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh, for sure it's a lot of hard work and time consuming , I wouldn't be doing it for a browser app but if thats what he wants to do besauce he wants to have a specific browser, well it's up to him.


----------



## diddlebit (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks. I'll try a new apple ID. I dont really want to reset the phone.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Any luck with this Dibble?

Cheers!


----------

